# Dead Fowl Dummies



## ajcsurf (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone ever use those dokken dead fowl trainers with scent injection? I don't have access to frozen ducks / ate all of them from last season and was wondering if they actually work or are a total joke. 5 oz and a dummy for <$30 seems okay if it will last a while and help a dog that hasn't been exposed to a lot of duck scent. 

thanks,
AJ


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've used them for years. Never injected scent into them I just zip tied some wings to them. Dogs really like them its a change in their daily training routine. Something different than bumpers. Mine would see those fly out of the launcher or me put them in the truck and get more excited knowing that we were going to play with something different today!!!!


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

As a general rule, scent being injected into the DFT or Armadillo Foam products is not required. There may be some circumstances where using duck scent (just processed duck blood) would be worth the cost and time, but very few people use it. The duck wings in a bag will work very well, but we do recommend that any foam product be allowed to completely air dry between uses.


----------

